# Please help!!



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

So we have had Duncan since Friday and I think I messed up crate training...I took for granted that my lab LOVED his crate (he was easily crate trained - within a day or so...he was also very food motivated)...

Bear with me - i have a few issues going on, I will try to explain as well as possible...any advice would be greatly appreciated!!

We brought Duncan home Friday and I didn't work to get Duncan acclimated to the crate or pen...I was so excited to hold him. When I did put him in and he started to cry, I took him out...

We have a couple crates/pens set up...here is the situation~
1. We have a potty pen - at first, it was going to have a bed, food and potty pad, but he wouldn't eat in that pen, so we took everything out except the wee wee pad and started a "happy pen" in anther room - I figured I wouldn't like to eat in the bathroom either, so maybe that was his issue...now it is ONLY a potty pen - he does "ok" - he is very picky about the wee wee pad being clean (again, can't blame him - I can't pee in a public toilet either if it has pee on the seat or a skid mark in the bowl...lol)...so one pee or poop, he gets a new wee wee pad (we just ordered washable - otherwise, we will be spending $100/month in wee wee pads!) ...He is about 75% on the wee wee pad at this point - he sometimes piddles on the side or edge

2. Pen number 2 - the "happy pen" - it is a pen with a crate, food, water, a bed and toys...he HATES it. This is the pen I DESPERATELY want him to like.(he doesn't like the crate OR the pen) Problem number 1 - he isn't food motivated. This is a fine line - I understand Maltese can easily have hypoglycemia issues, so I am hesitant to meal train him like I did with my lab - (eat it when it is served, or don't eat it)...basically, we are feeding him every couple of hours and it is almost force feeding...he gets a mixture of Pedigree Puppy (wet) twice a day, and Eukanuba dry - pretty much always available...so he is never excited to eat and really doesn't like eating. I tried putting a kong with peanut butter in the pen to keep him busy - he isn't very smart...lol...he licks the outside (easy peanut butter), then won't try for the inside stuff...same thing when I put a little cookie in - only eats the piece he can reach. I tried giving him a cookie that he likes...he eats the cookie, THEN starts crying...basically, he will CRY and CRY and CRY...NEVER stops...can go for hours...this is where I messed up - I can't take the crying and take him out after 30 - 45 minutes

3. Crate upstairs in our bedroom...this is where he sleeps...first, we put the crate across the room where he could see us...cried and cried...so we moved it next to the bed where he would be closer - I would hang my hand over, talk softly, etc...still cried and cried...Sunday night, we moved it in the middle of the night next to my husband - he still cried - my husband tapped the crate and he settled down...I think it was more that he cried himself out than the tapping...last night, I brought a cookie up and gave that to him when we put him in the crate - still cried, but not AS bad...not sure if he is getting used to that one or not.

During the day, THIS week, I am home and my sole purpose was to get him acclimated - I am failing miserably...he is on the couch with me all day...i am not getting ANYTHING done, I am exhausted and even on the couch, I have to watch him like a HAWK - 1. So he doesn't jump 2. So he doesn't pee!!...if I put him on the ground, he is trying to wedge himself under the furniture - I desperately need a "safe/happy place" for him so I can work, go out, get things done, etc...

Suggestions? Thoughts? ANYTHING helpful...PLEASE!!! I am averaging 2 hours of sleep a night, and going out of my mind!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

First of all, how old is Duncan??? And as far as I am concerned (only my opinion) this really sounds very confusing as to why you have so many crates for this Puppy. We have only one and that one is in our Kitchen. All of our Puppies were trained to be in there (crying or not) and we were as consistant with potty training as possible. And if you keep taking Duncan in and out because you cannot endure his crying, he really has a good thing going and this will not solve your issues with him. I am sure that there will be others that will come along with their suggestions as well. As far is what you are feeding him, well, if possible, I would change him over to a better variety of dog food since the ones that you are feeding him really aren't that good.


----------



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

Duncan is 12 weeks - the reason for the multiple crates - we want him to sleep in our room (upstairs) and there is one downstairs...the "potty pen" is just that - a place for him to go to the bathroom (I have always taken dogs outside before - this is a first for wee wee pad training)...so basically, there are two - one upstairs and one downstairs - it probably sounds like a lot because I was trying to explain where everything is. When he is downstairs and I can't watch him, I am not putting him in the crate - I am putting him in he pen with the door open to the crate, so he can go in and out - the downstairs crate is in his pen

I thought the same about letting him cry it out, but he goes for HOURS...at night, he cries himself to sleep...should I let him do that during the day too?

I didn't pick the food - this is what the breeder gave us and told us to keep him on for a few months (she said changing his new environment and food at the same time would be too much for him...she also said her dogs have always done well on Eukanuba - the wet food phases out)...our dogs growing up were fed Eukanuba - I know there are better foods, but it isn't total crap.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh boy - you must be exhausted!
A few suggestions - 
Mine always had one pen in the living area, with food, a bed, and a pad, and a second pen with a bed and pad in the bedroom. Maybe the two separate pens are confusing him? Maybe it is too many different places and he is overwhelmed?
Is the pen big enough that his potty area is far enough away from his food?

To get him to like his happy pen, you could try - 
Sitting in there with him.
Putting clothing with your scent on it in there with him.
Lots of treats and toys.
One of those little heartbeat toys for calming puppies.
A DAP plug in - (supposed to calm).
There are little stuffed pillow toys that have lavender in them.

It is really important that he eat, as you know. It might be because of the stress of settling in. Have you tried some chicken, or scrambled egg? I haven't had one that didn't love Stella & Chewys dehydrated. I wouldn't worry about getting him to eat a particular food. I would have him eat whatever you can get him to eat.

Also, could you call his breeder and see if she has any suggestions for you?

I have always let mine just cry, but it usually stopped after a day or two. At night, you could try putting some clothes or a pillow with your scent on it in his pen too.

Dr. Sophia Yin has some good articles that might help:
https://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/dealing_with_a_pup_who_whines_all_night/

Hang in there. It will get better!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I thought of one more thing.. At night, you could put him in a crate on a table next to your bed, so that he can see you and you can reach over.
I remember sleeping with my hand in the crate all night.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my, this baby boy has your number! If he cry you come running. I'm sure he's still somewhat stressed from leaving the only home he has known. Kathleen has some good ideas. Do remember that consistancy is very important. I'm a crate training failure so I don't have a lot of good advice. Good luck.


----------



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks so much for the feedback and suggestions!

I initially thought the pen was big enough for everything, but it's not (at least not in his eyes) - it is one of those 3x3 pens from Amazon. He really doesn't have a problem holding it - we are taking him frequently and when he finally does fall asleep at night, he has been making it through the night no problem - about 6 1/2-7 hours. 

It is really that he just hates being in a pen or a crate. This afternoon, I put him in it and he was screaming up a storm...when he was finally quiet for a couple of minutes, I brought him a cookie and said "good quiet" - then took him out. (He does like cookies.)

Last night was the best he did in the crate - interestingly, while his crate was on the floor, not a table, he had a pile of my husband's clothes next to him - maybe that helped him...

When my husband gets home, I am going to run out and look for a different food and some more treats. I have looked into what other people are feeding, so there are lots of good options - I definitely want it to be a dry food - nothing good comes from wet food! 

I was also wondering if maybe he is cold in his downstairs pen - I like to keep the house on the cold side, but pretty much everyone that comes over complains...lol - I kicked up the temperature a few degrees for him 

What is a DAP plug in? Also the heartbeat toy - is that the same as the baby version, or is there a puppy version? 

Thanks again for taking the time to reply and try to help me - I really appreciate it!!


----------



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

I definitely blew it out of the gate with the crying in the crate - I wasn't thinking about what was best for him, I was so excited to have him - and have a dog again, I just couldn't put him down!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

If you are going to feed kibble I highly suggest putting warm water on it. Puppys do not drink enough water and dry kibble can cause them to dehydrate.You may try boiling some chicken thighs and shredding. Put maybe 1/2 teaspoon of it on top of his food. I do this with my two. I divide the shredded chicken in ziplock bags and freeze so I don't have much out at a time. They love it.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

It sounds like he is doing great with house training already! You are doing a great job!

I can't blame you for wanting him on your lap all the time! He is just too cute! I remember being so excited to bring Daisy home, and she was so wild. I just wanted to snuggle her, and she wouldn't even sit on my lap! It takes some time for them to settle in and settle down.

I have the white 3x3 Iris pen from Amazon. It should be big enough for a bed, food and pad if you want to put everything in one spot. You can link them together if you want to make the area bigger, or buy add on panels if that is the one that you have.

DAP says that it is a pheromone that mother dogs give off when they are nursing. It is supposed to help calm puppies. I have used it for separation anxiety in an older dog. It gets mixed reviews, and it is kind of pricey. But maybe worth a try if you are desperate.

https://www.amazon.com/DAP-Appeasin...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=TAKT5NFH72EJFV4BQGEC

The heartbeat toy that we had is especially for dogs, but I would think you could use one for babies too. This is what we have:
https://www.amazon.com/Smart-Pet-Lo...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=3WVMEDH1JMH6S537DGB4

Henry loved this little pillow when he was a puppy. You can heat it, and it is supposed to be comforting.
https://www.amazon.com/Petstages-10...rd_wg=Nf3UW&psc=1&refRID=X3ZM2SC50K4ZVZKZSSVD

Rewarding him by giving him a cookie and letting him out when he is quiet is a great plan. That sounds perfect.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Kathleen said:


> I thought of one more thing.. At night, you could put him in a crate on a table next to your bed, so that he can see you and you can reach over.
> I remember sleeping with my hand in the crate all night.


That is what I did with Polly. I put her crate on a big clear storage box so it was level with the bed and put my finger in. It made all the difference in the world. She would be in bed with us in the evening and at 10:30 she would look longing at her crate to go nite, nite! I also covered two sides so it was a bit like a cave. Since it was up in the air and not on the floor a against a wall.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

You've already received some wonderful ideas, so I just wanted to add to be kind to yourself and patient. Trust me, I know how hard that is some times lol. I have 2 little Maltese boys (both under 1 year old) and before that we had Bella (who we got at 10 weeks of age). When mine are tiny, I let them sleep in their crate, on the floor right by my bed. I stick my fingers through the crate so they can sense me. I do put a blanket over the top to cover almost 3 sides so that is cozy. The key really is just giving Duncan a chance to know that he is safe and loved. It won't take long. Wilson howled the first night here and it broke my heart. All I could think of was that he was calling his "pack" because he was so scared. Now the little guy is my absolute shadow. Seriously, he likes to sit on my lap ALL the time .... even if I'm on the potty lol! I know ... TMI! Your little guy will bond with you soon and it's okay to hold and cuddle them as much as you want as far as I'm concerned. There is never too much love.


----------



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks again for all the support and great ideas!!

I also didn't think about that with the dry kibble! I was only thinking about his teeth and how bad the wet food is from that standpoint!

I also went out and bought Fromm puppy food tonight...unfortunately, he didn't seem any more interested...it's like he doesn't want to be bothered to eat  ...the good news - the store by me had free samples of Fromm (adult foods) - I could at least see if he likes any of the flavors before spending the money on a bag. 

Question - how much did your dogs eat as puppies?? Maybe I am expecting too much from him? I read the backs of these bags and Fromm I think said he should be eating 2/3 cup a day and I know he isn't eating anywhere near that. Eukanuba was even more!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

First of all, Duncan is very lucky to have you. I can tell you will spoil him rotten! He definitely has trained you right. Okay, I will stop being funny. We have all been in your shoes and the good thing is you can course correct with all of the wonderful suggestions from the experts who have spoken. I also, would try put him in the crate and leave the house for 5 minutes. Then 10, 15, 30 etc. It will help you by not hearing it and he will also learn that you do come back and he can settle down! Good luck and welcome.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow, my grown up babies don't eat 2/3 cup a day! That is a lot. So maybe they are talking about bigger dogs. I assume your pup is not more that 3 pounds or maybe a little more. He cannot eat that much food. I am so happy you are questioning everything on here. That is what we are here for. Hang in there. We are here for you and all will be well before you know it. Blessings.


----------



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks again everyone!!

I *think* he is 4 pounds...I thought he was 2, but my husband and I both weighed ourselves, then weighed ourselves again holding him (I tried to say he was 20, but my husband didn't believe me...LOL) ...he is going to the vet on Thursday, so we will get an official weight and of course I will discuss all these things with the vet as well.

I have been reading through old forum posts as well...seems it isn't THAT unusual that a new puppy is finicky about eating...lots of great information on this board! I am also so glad I found this board early on - so many things I have come across that I hadn't thought of - from the maturity of a 12 week old maltese vs that of a larger dog, to body temperature needs and emotional needs of a smaller dog...I was in my 20s when I got my lab and I made a lot of mistakes...I REALLY want to do right by this little guy!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

You might want to consider reading about vaccines for small dogs before your vet visit. The vaccine reactions in small dogs can be scary, and we have to be very careful not to over vaccinate these little ones.
There are some good threads here. Also Dr. Jean Dodds minimal vaccine protocol is helpful (Hemopet.com) and the Scared Poopless site has some good articles (dogs4dogs.com).


----------



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

Kathleen said:


> You might want to consider reading about vaccines for small dogs before your vet visit. The vaccine reactions in small dogs can be scary, and we have to be very careful not to over vaccinate these little ones.
> There are some good threads here. Also Dr. Jean Dodds minimal vaccine protocol is helpful (Hemopet.com) and the Scared Poopless site has some good articles (dogs4dogs.com).


Thanks! Yes, my breeder and I discussed that at pretty great length. She made notes on his medical record for me to bring to the new vet  ...she also gave me a heads up to find a vet that used a specific anesthetic for when it is time to neuter him (offhand, I can't remember the name, but did confirm with the vet)...I definitely appreciate those warnings!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

That is great!
It seems as though a lot of vets are not familiar with titer testing, so it is always helpful to do your own research beforehand.
Taking care of a puppy could be a full time job!


----------



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

It's actually kind of depressing - I wish we could trust the professionals to know what is best and do what is best for our fur babies. I know with my lab, I was always an easy sell because I don't always trust my own research and when I am challenged by a professional, I tend to back down...that was why I wanted the breeder to write down what she told me so I didn't forget, second guess, etc.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree with you. I wish we could rely more on the professionals to do what is best, even though they are well meaning. I question everything now, and do my own research too, because I regret not having done so in the past.
If you haven't already read it, Scared Poopless is a really good book. It talks about being an advocate for your dog. Plus really cute photos.
I have found that it is so important to find a vet who is a good fit for you - who doesn't mind you asking questions. Any of them who have had an attitude when I just want to understand something I have never gone back to. I like vets who let me participate in decision making, not just tell me what to do.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

You've gotten some grea advice here. A few more comments about food.

Free feeding (leaving food out all the time) actually encourages your pup to be a finicky eater because he's not hungry. If he's four pounds, hypoglycemia is less of a concern, so try feeding 3 or 4 times a day. My girls are 6 and 7 pounds and they eat less than a half cup per day, so 2/3 cup sure sounds like too much.

I would encourage you to try a wet food or at the very least moisten the kibble with warm water so that it softens up a bit. That does two things - first it adds water to ensure proper hydration and kidney function and second, it brings out the aroma so the food is more appealing. Recent evidence has shown no difference in dental health whether the dog is fed wet or dry. 

Good luck!


----------



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

That was my thought as well about free feeding. I am terrified of hypoglycemia - I have never had a small dog before and that is why I haven't been tougher in times of feeding (or really anything...lol)...I am afraid he is going to expend a ton of energy crying in the crate, not eat enough, and have a hypoglycemia episode.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just an aside here: don't forget to have your vet do a special bile acids test for a base-line for any future issues. A lot of small dogs have some sort of liver issues & this test will help to determine if you fall in one of the categories. It is a paired test & you will want to take your own food for after the first blood draw. This test is usually done at about 16 weeks. You can put Bile Acids Test in the search button above & read more.


----------



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks, I was not familiar with that one!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

nonameyet said:


> Thanks, I was not familiar with that one!


Yes, and it is very important! Picky eaters are usually picky for a reason---if it is the liver you will get your first clue from this test!
I do think we need to do an up-date information posting on this since we are constantly getting new members & it is not one of the normal blood tests. It is well worth the extra money to do it though. You do need to fast the pup though before going & not feed him until after they do the first blood draw---feed---wait an hour & do the second draw.


----------



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

edelweiss said:


> Yes, and it is very important! Picky eaters are usually picky for a reason---if it is the liver you will get your first clue from this test!
> I do think we need to do an up-date information posting on this since we are constantly getting new members & it is not one of the normal blood tests. It is well worth the extra money to do it though. You do need to fast the pup though before going & not feed him until after they do the first blood draw---feed---wait an hour & do the second draw.


So since you fast them, does that mean they are past the hypoglycemia window? Is that something they outgrow with age or weight, or never outgrow?


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

As far as hypoglycemia goes, I have a tiny girl (3.5lbs full grown) and she's never had hypoglycemia issues. When she was that age I fed her little bits 4 or 5 times a day. Our vet had us count out 35 pieces of kibble for each meal the first few weeks and then gradually increase. I softened the kibble with water and add wet food (I still do this 18 months later). Now she just eats twice a day (sometimes she'll skip meals) and she does just fine. I feed her about 2 TBSP of kibble with about 1 TBSP of wet food for each meal and she doesn't even eat it all sometimes. Sometimes she'll gobble it up and I give her an extra bit of wet food. Last night she was a little piggie but this morning she didn't want her breakfast.


----------



## Tongyuen (Dec 3, 2015)

Congrats on Duncan, he's adorable! I remember pen training my baby the first few weeks after we've had him (he's 15 months now), he would cry as soon as I close the gate even if I stood right next to the pen, I tried everything to make him like the pen but nothing works, it turns out he just doesn't like to be gated, and come to think of it the only reason we wanted to pen train him was so he won't pee or poop in the wrong place when we're not watching, or destroy the house while we're away. So we took it on ourselves that we had to watch him at all times or make sure he peed/pooped before we leave for any period of time, luckily I worked from home 80% of the time at my last job, and he just sat on my lap and slept when I worked, I'd take him to his pee pad as soon as I put him down, teaching him to go on command really comes in handy, I took him to pee pad after play, drink and eat, I kid you not, I was taking him to his pee pad 20-30 times a day, and he was house broken by 6-7 months and has full run of the house ever since. It takes tremendous time and patience but you'll get there


----------



## nonameyet (Dec 9, 2016)

Tongyuen said:


> Congrats on Duncan, he's adorable! I remember pen training my baby the first few weeks after we've had him (he's 15 months now), he would cry as soon as I close the gate even if I stood right next to the pen, I tried everything to make him like the pen but nothing works, it turns out he just doesn't like to be gated, and come to think of it the only reason we wanted to pen train him was so he won't pee or poop in the wrong place when we're not watching, or destroy the house while we're away. So we took it on ourselves that we had to watch him at all times or make sure he peed/pooped before we leave for any period of time, luckily I worked from home 80% of the time at my last job, and he just sat on my lap and slept when I worked, I'd take him to his pee pad as soon as I put him down, teaching him to go on command really comes in handy, I took him to pee pad after play, drink and eat, I kid you not, I was taking him to his pee pad 20-30 times a day, and he was house broken by 6-7 months and has full run of the house ever since. It takes tremendous time and patience but you'll get there


Thanks! My worst fear is that he will never get adjusted to his pen  ...he has gotten MUCH better at night in the crate - 2 nights in a row, he whimpered for about 2-5 minutes, then went to sleep...the pen is another story. There is no way to 100% puppy proof my house and I am not comfortable with him having run of it. I work from home, and need to work - I need a few hours here and there to get things done. I also need to leave here and there to meet with clients, run errands, etc. It isn't just about peeing or pooping - it is also him getting hurt, or destruction. I learned from my lab - you can puppy proof all you want, but there is ALWAYS something they can find to get into trouble - my lab ate walls, molding, furniture, etc. Eventually, he got run of the house, but not until I 100% trusted him. (even then, from time to time, he STILL found trouble). I am no where near trusting a 13 week old puppy. Also , Duncan doesn't crawl up and sleep...lol...he does for a little while, but wants to play. I messaged with the breeder last night and she said I spoiled him and he needs to learn - she said it is good for him to be alone and in his pen. Plus, I thought puppies needed rest! lol


----------

